

What a relief, I have launched my MVP (thoughts from a Founder) - eddy_chan
http://eddychan.com/post/26476615177/what-a-relief-i-have-launched-my-mvp

======
ummjackson
All the best in becoming "ramen profitable" as soon as possible.

Would love to see a post around how you're using Fabric to one-command deploy
to EC2.

